# Lionel Lines Crane 6460 - crane moves on turns



## kevmk81 (Oct 22, 2015)

I bought a used Lionel Lines Crane 6460 model. I tested out the crane on my layout I have and it turns out that the crane turns when going around bends on the track. Is this common for crane cars, or is there something I can do to make the crane not swivel so easily?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tie it down. Use some jewelry chain to make "tiedown" chains.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Most hooks are tied down to the crane on smaller road versions. Get creative and bend a paper clip to catch the hook and snug up the line. Good question.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine doesn't move, after looking at the diagrams there is a washer part under the Crain body. Maybe it's warn out after 60 plus years? I'll look at mine later to see if it can be tightened up at the swivel shaft. There's a lock washer or similar on the bottem, maybe the extra play can be made up there. I do like the idea of a tie down. After a while the string does tend to unwind a bit causing various things to get uprooted from the layout! Good luck.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

That series of cranes (2460/6460/6560) usually have a speednut pushed over the post of the bottom plate. Try to compress the nut further up the post, but take the cab off the frame before attempting it. You have the cab plate 6560-17, sits on top of 23-64 tension washer, thru the plastic frame, and speednut 6560-21 that gets pushed onto the cab pivot stud. I'm on an iPad, so can't add photo, but Olsen's library has the diagram. I actually have 10 crane cars in my inventory.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Doc , the earlier version just has a horseshoe washer. That's why I thought it might not tighten up there.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The 2460 and real early 6460 used the horseshoe clip, but the later ones use the speednut. He'll have to let us know which one he has. If it is early horseshoe version, I would figure a way to get the hook to attach to the frame, to keep it from swinging.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I used a paperclip. The string did loosen up. The clip will have to be built to tie into the frMme to be of use. The boom extends so much , it may be easier to tie it to the next car.



This model wraps around the frame and may work if it is higher.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill correct myself, I just looked at mine real quick, it moves freely in one direction till it hits a soft stop, and vise versa, so I guess it will swing. I guess I got lucky in its orientation and the fact that the train mostly takes the curves in one direction. Replacing the tension washer is probably the fix as it looks as it has bumps or stop points in it. My horseshoe clip holds the shaft close to the frame.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice t, good idea, was wondering how that large overhang was overcome without a work caboose


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

What happens when we run out of paperclips???? Sjm, you gotta get outside the box more often.
Years ago, As a joke, I wondered if I could make a "spinner bait" using a paperclip, and I caught more fish with-that compared to commercially bought ones.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I live outside the box, my problem is my trains are in the box no time lately to run or fix anything, I cant even break stuff by trying to fix it!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For the work caboose make a paperclip u with a little u to hold the hook. The big clip would attach to the sides and fold down onto the deck when not in use.


----------



## BrianandSons (Aug 26, 2015)

Was just reading about the operating crane cars on postwarlionel.com, trying to decide if I was to have one which one it would be. Came across a couple interesting notes.

6460-"A common problem of the 6460 crane car is the way in which the cab was secured to the rotating frame. The screwholes are frequently found stripped or shattered. A cab with intact screwholes will command a premium"

6450-"The common problem of stripped and broken screwholes frequently found on the cab of a 2460 or 6460 was corrected with a better and more reliable tab-fastening system on the 6560." 

Sounds like this maybe a problem that is allowing your crane to move when going around turns. Perhaps repairable or easy enough to modify but I think I will be looking for the 6450.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Most all cranes had what was called a boom car.
I use boom cars on my RR. I always thought this was how the real ones did it.

A few real ones,


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The cab gets screwed to the plate, the plate is secured to the frame. So it shouldn't effect the swivel, we have ways to fix those pesky broken tabs too I would buy what you like. If in the market for a runner, get it at any price as long as it works. The 6 wheel trucks will be much more money as will be the red cab version. The others can be pick up for reasonable prices.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is what I am talking about. One large paperclip, no trimming required.



It rests flat on the shell.



Drill two holes and install.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I shot from the hip earlier with the response, and have to correct it. The 2460 & 6460 are mounted to the plate by screws, and neither of these have the "smoke stack" in the cabs. The 6560 was the one modified with slits in the cab, and tabs on the plate to mount the cab. The 6560 is mounted to frame using a speednut, versus the 2460/6460 used the horseshoe clip. I agree with T-Man's solution if you decide on the 2460/6460. The 6560 doesn't swing that much, because of the speednut, and tension washer under the plate. The 6560 has the smoke stack molded into the cab. All the Crane cars I have are the 6560, and only version I don't have is the Hagerstown bluish frame. 

If you decide on a 6460, and worried about broken screw holes, there is a good cure. They really only break from constant screw/unscrewing and over tightening, that strips the screw hole.


----------



## clayman (Dec 17, 2011)

and now veering off the original topic juuuust a bit....

My 6460 has a "bashful" hook/tackle load that won't freely lower when I give the string some slack. Should I consider a different type of cord/thread or can I just add a little weight/ballast to the hook?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

A little weight might help, I think the stuff I use is waxed, its not original but awning thread. You could try a bit of hard soap on the thread. Just some ideas.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

clayman said:


> and now veering off the original topic juuuust a bit....
> 
> My 6460 has a "bashful" hook/tackle load that won't freely lower when I give the string some slack. Should I consider a different type of cord/thread or can I just add a little weight/ballast to the hook?


For cord on mine i used black carpet thread, worked like a dream. Nearly the same thickness as the original stuff.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's what I did on my 6560/6119 combo. I got this magnet with a hook end from Harbor freight. 
It is strong enough to stick to the work caboose frame thru the plastic bed.
Then you have your magnet to lift whatever material you are sent out to pickup. Tucgary

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-magnetic-hook-set-98502.html


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great idea and from my favorite train tool store to boot!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good ideal to secure the hook........and you would be able to lift, but how do you release the material that you lifted?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think that boom car will handle my crane, I think I need something a bit larger.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't think that boom car will handle my crane, I think I need something a bit larger.
> 
> View attachment 107618


Put a long flat car then the boom car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Even on O72 curves, I suspect it'll hang out.  Note that they have a hinge in the boom to fold it, probably for transport.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Put it on a g scale flatcar so it will fit in


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

John, just make a super long gondola!

OOOO, I like the magnet idea,


----------



## kevmk81 (Oct 22, 2015)

Tucgary said:


> View attachment 107514
> 
> 
> View attachment 107522
> ...


I went with this solution, works great!!! Thank you!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kevmk81 said:


> I went with this solution, works great!!! Thank you!


I would still like to know how you would release something metal after you lifted it.:dunno:

I guess by the big hand that comes down out of the sky?


----------



## kevmk81 (Oct 22, 2015)

big ed said:


> I would still like to know how you would release something metal after you lifted it.:dunno:
> 
> I guess by the big hand that comes down out of the sky?


This  I'm just playing with my son... we don't need it to be super realistic.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kevmk81 said:


> This  I'm just playing with my son... we don't need it to be super realistic.


I wonder if an electromagnet could be made using a couple of D cell batteries for power?
You could hide the batteries in the workers house on the boom car.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Kevmk81, Glad it worked out for you. I got some stick on wheel weights at Harbor Freight also. They work well on the underside of something you want to pickup that is not magnetic.
Big ED, yeah sometimes that toy train needs a helping hand from above. Tucgary


----------

